# Man Overboard!



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

It was in the early/mid 1950's, I think, that a celebrated case of a man falling overboard being picked up safely, some 12 hours afterwards ,by the ship concerned.

I would appreciate any corroborative details of the incident which involved a ship belonging to Raeburn & Verel i.e a Monarch Line ship. The ship was on passage in the North Pacific, and the 2/O, on being relieved at 0400,proceeded aft to read the Walker's log clock, which was rigged on a short outrigger. In so doing, this was when he fell overboard ,but his absence was not noticed until the steward entered his cabin with a cup of tea at about 1130, prior to the missing man going on bridge watch. The steward suspected the bunk had not been slept in since he had made it up, the previous afternoon, and he informed the bridge. A quick search on board led the Master to guess that the 2/O had probably gone over the side at about 0415. The vessel was put about and steamed along a reciprocal course allowing for current, leeway etc. As I remember hearing the story, it was almost twilight when the man was sighted dead ahead, and safely picked up.


It was a number of years later that I heard the story on the BBC's Scottish radio programme, but I have never subsequently seen details in print.

Tom


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I think it was the 'British Monarch'.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

We had a similar incident on the Renown in 1963 when a seacunny didn't turn up for his watch at 14.00. After a search of the ship, the Old Man turned the vessel round on a reciprocal course & posted extra lookouts. The seacunny appeared right under the bows about 3 hours later. The outcome was not so happy though as he had been dead for some time. This happened at the eastern end of the Mediterranean. A suicide note was eventually found in his belongings which he had neatly packed up in his cabin. We were due to change crew in Bombay & he couldn't face going home. We buried him that evening, the deck serang hosting the service. No inquest of course, just a brief note in the log.


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

*British Monarch*



James_C said:


> I think it was the 'British Monarch'.


The Ship was indeed the 'British Monarch' and, the 2nd. Mates name was Douglas Wardrop, it all happened in June 1957 in mid Pacific on passage to Yokohama. Douglas later sailed with General Steam Navigation, before coming ashore and later becoming a manager for 'The Pru'. Sadly Douglas died in 1987 at the young age of 52.
I replied to a posting titled 'British Monarch' some months ago regarding this incident.
regards Bruce.


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Bruce et al

Thank you for your responses. Sad that Douglas Wardop having survived what must have been a traumatic mental, as well as physical ordeal, had the ill fortune not to enjoy the longer life that his fortitude deserved

Tom


----------



## ranger66 (Feb 14, 2007)

*British Monarch*

Coming in a little late on this thread but have just read the posts. I was on British Monarch when this happened and was on 12-4 watch with Doug as apprentice. He went aft to clean the contacts on the log transmitter which was mounted on a bracket attached to the bulwark. Ship took a roll as he was leaning out and over he went. He held on to the log line for a while and shouted but the only people awake were the 4-8 watchkeepers and they were too far away to hear.
He was missed at breakfast and when he failed to show on the bridge for morning sights, ship was searched and then turned around about 0900 and steamed back along our track. Against all the odds he was spotted about half a mile abeam about 1300 - kicking and splashing to attract attention in the chop. We nearly missed him - he thought we had until he heard our whistle sound. When our boat picked him up, he was still wearing his shoes and climbed up the pilot ladder to the deck without assistance. Apart from being badly sunburned and stung by portuguese man o war's, he was in great shape after nine hours in the water. Doug got a bit religious after that - hardly surprising. He was a good shipmate and a talented guy. Always had a project going - built a dinghy out of scrap dunnage once.
The old man was Capt Coutts and he was awarded a citation and a sextant for his success in estimating wind and current to bring us back to the position. Even he admitted though that there was a whole lot of luck involved.
I finished up my time as 3rd. Mate on British Monarch before going on to take my 2nd.Mates ticket and moving on to Denholm's. Lost touch with most of the crew of course including Doug, so would be interested to hear if any of them are still around.


----------



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Would that have been Captain William Coutts from Scalloway, Shetland.
I have heard of him picking up someone after a long while in the water.


----------



## ranger66 (Feb 14, 2007)

Winner - Yes that was him. Interestingly his son Billy was along for part of that trip ( about 12 years old I would guess ). I believe he also went to sea as I have seen Capt. Billy Coutts mentioned in some of the Denholm threads with a timeline that looks about right.
I notice a new British Monarch link has been started. Hopefully it will dredge up a few more old survivors of that era.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Was the British Monarch a general cargo ship? The name would suggest she was a tanker, but the stories refer to her as carrying phosphate so I have listed her as _cargo vessel_


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Tonga - No, she was a Raeburn & Verel ship from Glasgow, they named all their ships 'xxx Monarch'

The Master's son, Bill Coutts, himself rose to Master with Denholm, then moved to the Sullom Voe tugs. The story of his father rescuing the second mate was well known in J&J and elsewhere.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

randcmackenzie said:


> Tonga - No, she was a Raeburn & Verel ship from Glasgow, they named all their ships 'xxx Monarch'
> 
> The Master's son, Bill Coutts, himself rose to Master with Denholm, then moved to the Sullom Voe tugs. The story of his father rescuing the second mate was well known in J&J and elsewhere.


Thanks, she's in under cargo vessel category in the SN Guide, so that is good news. (Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*A mystery (almost) solved*

Ah, mystery solved (I think).... So, there were two ships of the same name at the same time:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery//showphoto.php?photo=54517

All we need to do now is establish which ship was connected to which incident.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi
Didn't this also happen with a Cunard ship where someone went over the side. The officer, someone called Williamson, who was on watch worked out a course to return to pick up the person. The movement was named after him. Has anyone more details on this?
Regards
Karl


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

hello
We had an instant on the Empire Star about 1959-60, we where 6 hours out from Port Said when just after midnight the whole crew where called to muster on the boat deck to be checked if all where present. Apparently a vessel following us had heard cries from the water, and sure enough, it was found we had a man missing, an Irish lad from the engine room. Our search did not last long for the other vessel had picked him up fairly quickly. On arrival in Port Said that morning he was back on board, when asked what had happened, he said “sure I only wanted to cool off me feet”. Apparently there were lines rigged and hanging over the side for our passage through the canal and he had just come off watch, climbed down one of the lines and as soon as his feet touched the water he was gone. 
Ron


----------



## KatieWardrop (Oct 26, 2011)

*My Grandad*

Hi everyone, im not an old merchant sailor or anthing but Douglas Wardrop is actually my grandad, I typed his name and the date of this in google and it came up with this. I've read all of your comments and i think the ones where your saying nice stuff about him is very sweet. My dad has one off two copies of the book left in the world so i know this story very well, my grandma has the other. I never knew him but he was a truly remarkable man and i am proud to call him my grandad


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Katie *and a warm welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

ranger66 said:


> Coming in a little late on this thread but have just read the posts. I was on British Monarch when this happened and was on 12-4 watch with Doug as apprentice. He went aft to clean the contacts on the log transmitter which was mounted on a bracket attached to the bulwark. Ship took a roll as he was leaning out and over he went. He held on to the log line for a while and shouted but the only people awake were the 4-8 watchkeepers and they were too far away to hear.
> He was missed at breakfast and when he failed to show on the bridge for morning sights, ship was searched and then turned around about 0900 and steamed back along our track. Against all the odds he was spotted about half a mile abeam about 1300 - kicking and splashing to attract attention in the chop. We nearly missed him - he thought we had until he heard our whistle sound. When our boat picked him up, he was still wearing his shoes and climbed up the pilot ladder to the deck without assistance. Apart from being badly sunburned and stung by portuguese man o war's, he was in great shape after nine hours in the water. Doug got a bit religious after that - hardly surprising. He was a good shipmate and a talented guy. Always had a project going - built a dinghy out of scrap dunnage once.
> The old man was Capt Coutts and he was awarded a citation and a sextant for his success in estimating wind and current to bring us back to the position. Even he admitted though that there was a whole lot of luck involved.
> I finished up my time as 3rd. Mate on British Monarch before going on to take my 2nd.Mates ticket and moving on to Denholm's. Lost touch with most of the crew of course including Doug, so would be interested to hear if any of them are still around.


Fascinating stuff! Great read. Imagine what was going through Doug's mind whilst he was in the water. I'm impressed with the navigational skills that enabled his safe rescue.
mick S


----------

